# Welche Bücher wollen Angler??



## Anglerboard-Team (1. August 2007)

*Welche Bücher wollen Angler??​*
*Themen vorschlagen –  Bücher gewinnen!​*
Verlag Müller Rüschlikon – Angler schätzen das vielseitige und fachkundige Programm
Anglerboard.de – kennen Angler mit Internetanschluss sowieso schon.

*Eine Idee!
From Net to Book​*
Die vielen aktiven Angler, die für unser Forum und das Onlinemagazin www.Anglerpraxis.de schreiben, haben in den vergangenen Jahren eine Fülle an Informationen, Wissen und Unterhaltung zusammen getragen. Jetzt ist es an der Zeit, dieses Wissen zusammen zu fassen und in Buchform zu präsentieren.

Das Forum Anglerboard und der Verlag Müller Rüschlikon werden ab dem Jahr 2008 eine Buchreihe präsentieren, die es in dieser Form noch nicht gegeben hat. Zu ausgewählten Themen werden unterschiedliche Erfahrungen aktiver Angler präsentiert.

*MITMACHEN UND GEWINNEN!*

Themenvorschläge für die geplante Buchreihe "Edition Anglerboard" können ab sofort im Thread hier gepostet werden.

Jeder, der in diesem Thread Anregungen postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung der fünf Bücher mit dem Titel "Kunstköder" von Dietmar Isaiasch teil. Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen. Wir freuen uns schon jetzt auf viele interessante Vorschläge. 


*BUCHAUTOR WERDEN!*

Sobald die ersten Themen feststehen, werden wir mit dem Verlag Müller Rüschlikon Konzepte für das Buchprogramm erarbeiten. Dann rufen wir interessierte Anglerboardmitglieder auf, aktiv an den Inhalten der Titel mitzuwirken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Mach ich mal den Anfang (natürlich außer Konkurrenz):
Mit würden Bücher gefallen, in denen "Gewässertypen" beschrieben werden.
Also nicht der Fang bestimmter Arten oder das Angeln mit bestimmten Methoden, sondern alle möglichen Methoden, die man in bestimmten Gewässertypen einsetzen kann.

Z. B.:
Bach
Kleiner Fluss
Strom
Kanal

Teich
Natursee
Baggersee
Talsperren 

etc.
etc..


----------



## angel-daddy (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Hi,
schöne Idee....
Ich würde mir ein Buch nur über den gesamten Rhein wünschen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## goeddoek (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mach ich mal den Anfang (natürlich außer Konkurrenz):
> Mit würden Bücher gefallen, in denen "Gewässertypen" beschrieben werden.
> Also nicht der Fang bestimmter Arten oder das Angeln mit bestimmten Methoden, sondern alle möglichen Methoden, die man in bestimmten Gewässertypen einsetzen kann.
> 
> ...





Uiiiiiih - gute Idee |bigeyes #6

Vielleicht kriegt ihr das ja auch hin Bücher über weniger bekannte Arten an bekannten Orten aufzulegen.

Ich denke da an Wolfsbarsche vor der deutschen Küste ( wenn die vor Holland gefangen werden, muss doch bei uns auch was gehen).

Also eben nicht nur middm Kutter auf Makrele raus oder Brandungsangeln.

Vielleicht könnten Boardies ja auch helfen, "weiße Flecken" von der Angellandkarte zu tilgen ( Infos über Gewässer im Osten der BRD würde ich gut finden )


Was meint ihr - oder ist das zu speziell ? #c Genügt ja nicht, wenn nur ich das Buch möchte |supergri


----------



## Lachsy (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Mal ein gescheites angelbuch über holland 

obwohl ich bin lesefaul, was bücher angeht :q


----------



## florian1603 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Es wäre vielleicht ganz interessant eine Rubrik zu machen über alle möglichen Angelziele:

- Holland
- Schweden 
- Norwegen
...

Und sowohl Infos zum Angeln in diesen Ländern einbauen, aber auch einfach Reiseberichte reinschreiben


----------



## Ascanius (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Mich würde ein Buch über das beangeln von künstlichen Baggerseen auf alle möglichen Fischarten interessieren.


----------



## Petrusautor (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Möchte jemand amüsante Geschenk-Literatur über die Abenteuer rund um das Angeln? 
Tausende Geschichten warten darauf, erzählt zu werden und den Petrijüngern zu beweisen, dass eben dieses Missgeschick nicht nur einem passiert ist, sondern andere Angler noch von viel größeren Katatstrophen berichten können, die einem die Lachtränen in die Augen treiben.
Na, wie ist es?
Petrusgeschichten 2. und 3. Teil?
Oder vielleicht doch lieber "Vom Angelkahn zur Motoryacht" - Harter Tobak für angelnde Bootseigner


----------



## plattform7 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Baitcasten (Angeln mit Baitcaster-Rollen) erfreut sich ja auch immer grösseren Beliebtheit in Deutschland. Es wäre sicherlich interessant, vielleicht auch gemeinsam mit Experten aus dem AB, ein schönes Buch zu diesem Thema rauszubringen - das wäre in deutscher Sprache wirklich neu. #6


----------



## punkarpfen (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Kochrezepte für Angler (Kochen am Wasser)
Welsangeln in deutschen Gewässern
Boilierezepte
Karpfenangeln in Flüssen
Angelheimwerkerbuch


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Kochrezepte für Angler (Kochen am Wasser)
> Welsangeln in deutschen Gewässern
> Angelheimwerkerbuch



#6
Ich würde mir noch wünschen so was wie

Das Angler Outdoor Buch mit den Inhalten:

Kochrezepte für Angler - kocht den Fang mit dem was die Natur so hergiebt
Lesen eines Gewässers - Hotspots leicht erkennen
etc.


----------



## andre23 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

wørterbuch....

angeln-deutsch...deutsch-angeln

oder

anglerwørterbuch....deutsch-norwegisch-deutsch

....wuerde sicher vielen spass bringen....


----------



## Gralf (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

"Das Hechtleben im See"
"Die kleine Meerforelle"

in der FSK 18 Version


----------



## Walstipper (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Ein Buch welches das hier, in retorisch schöner Form zusammenfast fände ich Klasse.


----------



## vorzugsfischer (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

neue angeltechniken aus verschiedenen ländern wären auch mal interresant
damit meine ich nicht nur angelmethoden wie dropshotting oder so mal ganz neue sachen von den man nichts in der presse oder so erfährt


----------



## Blackshark91 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

@ angeldady gute idee mit dem Rhein da es einer der beliebtesten Flüsse in Deutschland ist aber die verschiedenen Abschnitte vom Rhein eingeteilt.


----------



## the doctor (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Es ist schwer ein Buch für alle rauszubringen, welches alle Informationen enthält. Zudem wäre es dann zu umfassend und schliesslich zu langweilig.
Karpfenangeln und Raubfischangeln passt ja nicht unbedingt zusammen, deswegen schlage ich ein Buch vor, wo weniger die Angelarten beschrieben , sondern einem Gewässer näher gebracht werden.
Z.B. Standplätze, Laichplätze,Biomasse, etc.... 
wovon "Anfänger" und Fortgeschrittene nicht gelangweilt werden


----------



## spin-paule (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Prima Aktion!

Die bereits vorgeschlagene Idee eines "*Rhein-Buches*" (Schwerpunkt Strom!) wäre für mich interessant. Vielleicht mit der Aufteilung:"Bodensee-Basel, Basel-Mainz, Mainz-Köln und Köln-Rotterdam und vielleicht noch Rotterdam & Mündungsgebiet + Altarme extra)

Ausserdem hätte ich gerne eine detailiertes Flifi-Buch mit Hilfestellungen zum *Nymphenfischen im schnellfliesenden Forellenbach* und im gleichen Zuge ein Buch mit dem Titel *"Wurffehler... Erkennen und verbessern"*... oder so ähnlich.

Gruß Paul


----------



## Gralf (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*



vorzugsfischer schrieb:


> neue angeltechniken aus verschiedenen ländern wären auch mal interresant
> damit meine ich nicht nur angelmethoden wie dropshotting oder so mal ganz neue sachen von den man nichts in der presse oder so erfährt



Ich glaub das geht nicht. Bücher haben Vorlaufzeit. Bücher musst du etliche Jahre am Stück verkaufen. Wie willst du ein Geheimwissen erlangen, das niemand vorher hatte?|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle76 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Das _eine_ Buch sollte es nicht geben. Zu viele Versuche sind schon gescheitert, da sie imho die Oberfläche großer Themen ankratzen ohne dabei ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis zu erzielen. Diese Bücher wirken zunächst nett, sind dann aber nach einmaligem Lesen Staubfänger im Regal da zu allgemein gehalten.
Beispiele hierfür "Friedfische Angeln" oder "Das große Buch vom Spinnfischen". #t

Gerne gelesen und immer wieder hervorgekramt hab ich die Bücher von Vincent Kluwe-Yorck. Die Themen sind klein gegliedert, Titel und Inhalt stimmen überein, es bleiben kaum Fragen offen.

Bücher für den Allroundangler gibts denk ich genug.

Detailierte Zielfisch-Bücher unter Berücksichtigung der neuen Techniken und verschiedener Gewässertypen können immer wieder aufs Neue aktualisiert werden. 

Ich finds zum Teil schon nervig wenn in (alten) Büchern bei Geräteempfehlung der Schnurdurchmesser angegeben ist anstelle der Tragkraft. Oder kann mir jemand sagen, welche Tragkraft ein 0,50er Schnur in den 80ern hatte.


----------



## FeliXius (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

was ich mal nett fände wär ein buch, das, mit statistiken belegt, etwas über passive Faktoren und deren wirkung auf verschiedene fischarten erläutert, ich denke da z.b. an den mond im bezug auf aal, oder auch, ob man generell bei sonne besser fängt oder bei regen.


wäre vllt auch nicht schlecht wenn man das so gestaltet dass oben immemr eine these oder frage steht und darunter dann ein erläuternder text der die these belegt bzw. den gegenfall beweist etc. ...


was mir noch eingefallen ist:

vllt ein buch über den eigenbau von allerlei angelzubehör, von posen, wobblern, fliegen etc, vllt auch noch eine abteilung über rutenbau oder so?


----------



## prophet12 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Vorschlag
"Die Ostsee" und Ihre Angelmöglichkeiten

z.B.
Brandungsangeln
Heringsangeln
Meerforellenangeln
Ostseeaalangeln
Fliegenfischen in der Ostsee
Kutterangeln
Kleinboot
uvm.


----------



## Gralf (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*



FeliXius schrieb:


> vllt ein buch über den eigenbau von allerlei angelzubehör, von posen, wobblern, fliegen etc, vllt auch noch eine abteilung über rutenbau oder so?




Allein der Wobblerthread ist ein Buch (Wobbler vom Besenstiel)


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Bevor man sich an irgendein Thema heranmacht, sollte man überlegen in welchem Stil man dieses Buch verfasst. Ich kenne bisher, nicht nur vom Angeln - reine Sachbücher. Die sind vollgepfropft mit Informationen und Anleitungen, aber knochentrocken. Des weiteren gibt es reine Unterhaltungslektüre. Salopp geschrieben und wirklich unterhaltsam, leider aber mit nur wenig brauchbaren Informationen. 
Ich würde mir ein Buch wünschen, das auf der einen Seite sehr informativ ist, auf der anderen aber auch unterhält. 

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*



> wørterbuch....
> 
> angeln-deutsch...deutsch-angeln


Das finde ich richtig gut ))

Davon ab:
Hier gehts nicht um 1 Buchthema.

Wenn alles hinhaut wollen wir mit Müller Rüschlikon zusammen ab 2008 2 Bücher pro Jahr machen.

Aber eben nicht einfach irgendwas, sondern (zu was kann man hier nachfragen) Themen die die Angler wirklich lesen wollen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Mir fällt da das Thema Schleppfischen auf Binnengewässern ein. Als ich damit angefangen habe, stand ich vor einem Haufen Probleme und Fragen, auf die ich nur mühsam Antworten fand. 

Weiter wäre sicher auch eine Übersetzung der Holländischen Angelpapiere, insbesondere der Liste der Angelgewässer, für sehr hilfreich. Vielleicht verbunden mit einem Buch über das fischen in Holland allgemein.

Ralf


----------



## SkuLLe (2. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Mein Vorschlag wäre wie sich das Angeln von damals also zu Opas Zeiten bis heute Entwickelt hat ! Was hat sich wirklich verändert! Oder was sollte man wieder aufleben lassen ! Dazu meine ich Opas alte Tricks z.b. ! Ich denke dazu gibs zu genüge zu erzählen denn mein Opa hat mir auch zu genüge erzählt und ohne ihn hätte ich nie einen Fisch gefangen !|supergri


----------



## mightyeagle69 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Der Alte Man & das Meer #6 Uralt aber immer wieder schön #h


----------



## Gucky (2. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Hi,
was ich in vielen, eigendlich fast allen Büchern bisher vermisst habe ist, daß es nur für uns Angler ist.
Nicht die kleinste Textpassage, bei der ich zu meiner Frau sagen kann: " Da schau mal, daß wäre doch auch etwas für Dich".
Gerade für die Anfänger , die sich ja die meisten Bücher kaufen um sich über ihr neues zu Hobby belesen, ist es meisten schwer, Argumente zu finden.
Hinweise zu Ausflugsziele und Umgebung sind da schon sehr gute Argumente, vor allem wenn man einen Angelurlaub mit Familie plant.
Bücher über das Angeln im Ausland brauchen viele Fotos, da die Technik des Angelns von den meisten beherrscht wird bzw. sich nach kurzem Studium eingeprägt hat. Danach liegt das teuer erworbene  Buch in der Ecke. Bilder reizen jedoch dazu, es immer wieder in die Hand zu nehmen und sei es nur um sich vor der geplanten Angeltour etwas "anzuheizen".
Fotos von Prachtfängen, sehenswürdigkeiten und der Umgebung werten in meinen Augen ein Anglerbuch auf.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Ich würde mich generell über mehr wissenschaftliche Bücher freuen, die auch für nicht studierte Angler zu verstehen sind. Habe vor kurzem das Buch von Robert Arlinghaus - Der unterschätzte Angler gelesen. SEHR EMPFEHLENSWERT, für Angler und Nichtangler. Sollte meiner Meinung nach jeder gelesen haben, der eine Rute schwingt. Herr Arlinghaus ist Juniorprofessor and der Humboldt-Universität Berlin für Binnenfischerei-Management. Er hat viel veröffentlicht, einfach mal nach ihm googlen, lohnt sich.


----------



## Gucky (2. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Hi,
auch lesenswert wäre: "Anglerlatein-Hintergründe und Fakten"
Auf humorvolle Art kann man damit ebenfalls Wissen vermitteln.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Seele (2. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Mich würde mal ein aufwendig gestaltetes Buch über die Echolotbenutzung interessieren, mit vielen Bildern, evtl wie es wirklich unter Wasser ausschaut und was das Echolot anzeigt. Und das dann auch für Laien lesbar ist, die überhaupt keine Ahnung haben.

MFG Seele


----------



## Drobschotter (2. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Hallo!

Ich würde mich sehr über ein Buch freuen, daß in die Welt des UL-Spinnangelns führt.
Z.B. wie führt man ein Texasrig, wann ist ein Carolinarig angesagt, welche Köder wann und wo und für welchen Fisch.
Dazu käme natürlich noch die Abteilung der kleinen Wobbler und Jigs,Softjerks,Gerätezusammenstellung(auch für Leute die sich keine japanischen Ruten leisten können)und und und.
Könnte ein ziemlich dickes Buch werden.

Viele Grüße vom Drobschotter


----------



## Angler-Horsti (2. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

mich würde interessieren, wie man vor unsrer zeit angelte. schließlich wären heutige einfache/billigere ruten vor ein paar jahren noch luxusmodelle zum doppelten preis gewesen...   mich würde interessieren, wie der angelsport entstanden ist, und wie er sich weiter bis zum heutigen stand entwickelt hat...

gruß,
                 JOHANNES


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Na, da kommt ja aber schon einiges zusammen ))


----------



## Acipenser (2. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

eine gute Idee und wie ich sehe wird die auch gut angenommen. ich erkenne bei den Meldungen folgende Trends:

- Regionen: Norwegen, Holland, etc; dazu gehören dann auch NRW, MeckPomm, BaWü etc.
- Gewässer: Rhein, Elbe, Ostsee...
- Angeltechniken: Baitcastern, FliFi, Echoloten...
- Wissenschaft und Historie: Hintergründe über Beißverhalten (Mondkalender, Luftdruck...), Entwicklung des Angelns im Laufe der Jahrhunderte
- Unterhaltung: Abenteuer und Humorvolles

Da kommt eine Menge zusammen. Alle Themen in ein Buch zu packen ist unmöglich, da kommt eher ein 36-bändiger Angel-Brockhaus bei raus, was - eine ganz spontane Idee - auch ein smarter Gedanke ist.

Grundsätzlich stellt sich mir die Frage: drösel ich alle Themen auf und mache jeweils ein eigenes Buch dazu, wird das eine Reihe kleiner und handlicher Nachschlagebücher. Da kann kein Käufer erwarten, dass er eine 380-seitige Ausgabe erhält, aber das macht es interessanter.

In meiner frühen Jugend habe ich zwei Bücher immer gerne gelesen: Angelabenteuer (da ging es um Angeln in aller Welt mit spannenden Drillbeschreibungen) und das Do-It-Yourself Buch in dem ausführlich (!!!) beschrieben wurde, was man alles selbst machen kann und wie es geht - bis hin zum Spleissen von Bambus für die Angelgerte.

Einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*



> Grundsätzlich stellt sich mir die Frage: drösel ich alle Themen auf und mache jeweils ein eigenes Buch dazu, wird das eine Reihe kleiner und handlicher Nachschlagebücher. Da kann kein Käufer erwarten, dass er eine 380-seitige Ausgabe erhält, aber das macht es interessanter.


Siehe oben, so ist das geplant )))


----------



## angel-daddy (3. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*



seele schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein aufwendig gestaltetes Buch über die Echolotbenutzung interessieren, mit vielen Bildern, evtl wie es wirklich unter Wasser ausschaut und was das Echolot anzeigt. Und das dann auch für Laien lesbar ist, die überhaupt keine Ahnung haben.
> 
> MFG Seele



Hi,
das ist eine gute Idee...das interessiert mich auch.

Gruß Martin


----------



## scholle01 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Angelreiseberichte aus Norwegen mit Tips (Sehenswürdigkeiten etc. ) zu den jeweiligen Orten.


----------



## bazawe (3. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Ein Buch das die Angelei in den Alpenseen beschreibt, die verschiedenen Techniken, wie Hegenefischen, Hecht-und Seeforellenschleppen sowie Kombischleppen auf Saibling usw., das ganze noch mit Fotos und Anekdoten gewürzt.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## felix181 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Eine absolute Marktlücke ist ein Buch über Meeresangeln speziell vom Boot aus, aber ausnahmsweise nicht mit dem Schwerpunkt Ostsee, Norwegen oder andere "Norddestinationen". 
Übers Meeresangeln gibts 2 gute Bücher (Marc Richards - Faszination Big Game und von Olsen Schelppangeln, wobei das auch hauptsächlich für Nordeuropa geschrieben ist)und sonst eher nur Mist oder eben die für viele uninteressanten Schwerpunkte in Nordeuropa. Diese beiden Bücher sind bezeichnenderweise seit Jahren vergriffen...
Wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Angler aus Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz immer wieder an´s Mittelmeer fahren und wie wenig gute Informationen es gibt - von Büchern ganz zu schweigen - denke ich, dass das ein Erfolg sein müsste.

Es darf halt nicht zum 1000x Nord- und Ostsee betreffen - dort wird anders geangelt als im Mittelmeer und ausserdem sind diese Gebiete von allen Zeitschriften mehr als "ausgelutscht"...

Zusatzvorschlag: 
ES GIBT KEIN BUCH ÜBER DIE RICHTIGE VERWENDUNG EINES FISCHFINDERS - ABER JEDE MENGE AHNUNGSLOSIGKEIT!!!


----------



## Fiefie (4. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Auf jedenfall sollte in das Buch

Die Meeresfischerei auf Ost & Nordsee mit Kutterliste, vorkommenden Fischarten und ihre Fangmetoden.
Die dazu benötigten Angelgeräte und Köder sollten auch etwas beschrieben werden. Die Fangmethoden (Jigen, Pilken o. Naturköderangeln) sollten genau erklärt werden.


Die Angelurlaubsländer Dänemark, Norwegen, Island, Italien und Spanien sollten auch etwas angerissen werden mit einen Hinweis auf diese Angelforum wo man weitere Infos findet. Für die Nordländer wäre der Hinweis auf www.naffen.de nicht schlecht.

Gruß Steven


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Ich finde es schon einmal eine gute Idee. Leider ergeben die Bücher auf dem deutschen Markt, insbesondere die des Marktführers häufig nur Artikel und Bilder, die man vom Erscheinen in der Zeitschrift über Sonderausgaben bis hin zur Buchform verfolgen kann. Wenig ergiebig und oftmals die große Enttäuschung.
Wie auch immer die Themen anfasst, das Board bietet ja die Möglichkeit zu den Themen jeweils Autorengruppen zusammen zu bringen und große Themen abzuarbeiten.Die hier angeregten Bücher z.B. zum Rhein oder zur Ostsee sind doch wunderbar. So kann man ein Großgewässer mit seinen rechtlichen und regionalen Besonderheiten beschreiben und dann die unterschiedlichen Techniken und Taktiken mit fachlich versierten Autoren bearbeiten.
Wenig notwengdig erscheinen mir Bücher wie "Karpfen", "Dorsch", "Meerforelle".


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Was mir bei den Posts und allen meinen guten und weniger guten Angelbüchern auffällt: Es deutet sich alleine durch den Gerätefortschritt der letzten Zeit ein großes Problem mit Äquivalenzen und Vergleichen an. In einem Buch von 1950 stehen ganz andere Empfehlungen, und Isaac Walton schrieb was ganz anderes. Wenn man hier im Board neueste Berichte liest, steht da wieder was ganz anderes. Man braucht als durchschnittlicher Leser in dem Dschungel der Altliteratur und hier meine ich ganz besonders eben die technisch veraltete Angelliteratur :g eigentlich einen Wegweiser. Das paßt dann mit den uralten und den Uropa-Methoden bis hin zu heute zusammen. Große Revolutionen waren der Bau gesplißter Ruten, die geklöppelten Seidenschnüre, die Wenderolle und dann die Stationärrolle, die Monofile, die Glasfaser, die Kohlefaser bis hin zur geflochtenen Schnur. Und dabei hab ich bestimmt noch ganz viel vergessen.

Alle die gerade genannten haben die Angelei ab ihrem vermehrten Auftreten stark verändert, und dieser Prozeß ist nicht abgeschlossen. Man sehe nur die sich rasant weiterentwickende Gummi-Jig-Angelei. 
Es ist interessant, die alte Kartoffelangelei mal der Boilieangelei gegenüberzustellen, die alte Hechtrute für den ersten Heintz und Effzet Blinker mal mit heute zu vergleichen, idealerweise noch welche Rekordfische damit gelandet werden konnten. 
Also sowas wie eine historisch genaue Beschreibung einiger Angelarten über die Zeiten fänd ich sehr interessant.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Mich würden Bücher interessieren in denen das Selbermachen im Vordergrund steht.

Einiges wurde ja schon genannt.

Outdoorkochen, Wobbler aber auch Spinnrutenbau.

Ich fahre seit Jahren mit einer befreundeten Familie im Herbst nach Dänemark. Ich fange Fische -alles mögliche, was die Ostsee so hergibt- und abends wird der Fisch gegessen.

Wir haben schon öfter darüber gesprochen, dass man daraus ein kleines Urlaubsanglerkochbuch machen müßte.

Rezepte mit Zutaten die der kleine Supermarkt von nebenan so hergibt, angereichert mit kleinen Fanggeschichten, Angelfotos und Anekdoten. Fischrezepte für eine Woche, eine Mischung aus Sachbuch und Unterhaltung.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*



> Wie auch immer die Themen anfasst, das Board bietet ja die Möglichkeit zu den Themen jeweils Autorengruppen zusammen zu bringen und große Themen abzuarbeiten.


Das ist ja Sinn und Zweck der Zusammenarbeit:
Statt einzelner "Experten" eine Gruppe "normaler" Angler zu einem Thema was machen lassen.

Ist aber schon interessant, was da alles an Vorschlägen kommt.
Bin ich mal gespannt was da Productmanagement und Vertrieb vom Müller Rüschlikon Verlag dazu sagen)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Outdoorkochen, Wobbler aber auch Spinnrutenbau.


und dann natürlich noch Rollenselbstbau, auch aus "Rohmaterialen" wie der Rutenbau


----------



## angler0507 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Tolle Idee, diese Zusammenarbeit!

Wie einige Poster vor mir plädiere auch ich stark für ein humoreskes Buch. Kurioses und Lustiges aus der Welt des Angelns. Vielleicht auch mal ein Werk, in dem wir uns selbst ein bisschen auf die Schippe nehmen...
Wäre marktwirtschaftlich sicher rentabel, da man es jeder Art von Angler/Fischer aber auch leidgeprüften Angehörigen dieser merkwürdigen Zeitgenossen schenken könnte...
Material dazu gibts hier im AB ja zur Genüge...#6


Oder wie wärs mit einem Titel à la "Angeln für Dummies"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*



> "Angeln für Dummies"?


Mißverständlich)
Den Begriff kennt man ja von Crashtests mit einer anderen Bedeutung))


----------



## Feeder-Freak (6. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Weiss jetzt nicht ob das schon kam:
Aber evtl. ein Buch über verrückte Köder und Angelmethoden.
Hört sich jetzt vielleicht wenig an aber wenn ich da so an den Thread Mit Twister auf Karpfen denke. D.H. ein buch über Angelmethoden auf Fische die man sonst auf ganz andere Angelart oder mit ganz anderen Ködern fängt.
Oder eben ein reines Selbstbau Buch. Über Ruten, zu Rod-Pod, über Rutenständer und Posen bis hin zu Wobbler.


----------



## angler0507 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mißverständlich)
> Den Begriff kennt man ja von Crashtests mit einer anderen Bedeutung))


 
Da gibts doch schon länger und erfolgreich die gleichnamige Serie vom Wiley-VCH-Verlag zu allen möglichen Bereich - von Wein bis Informatik. Sehr erfolgreich!
War deshalb auch eher als Beispiel und Inspiration gedacht... ;-)


----------



## Hechtchris (7. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Was mir gefallen würde wäre:

Ein Buch speziell über die Gummifischangelei auf Alle Räuber !
Oder Über das Jerkbaitangeln !

|wavey:


----------



## Francis80 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

ES gibt ja sowas wie nen campingführer durch deutschland.
wärre doch mal interessant nen "Angelführer" mit den schönsten gewässern und tipps (kartenverkauf,angelläden,beste köder u. hot spots) zu erstellen.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Super Idee#6#6#6.


----------



## dat_geit (10. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Ich habe nun viele Vorschläge gesehen und möchte dazu auch etwas sagen.

Es gibt bereits viele Themen, die gut im Bücherwald besetzt sind.

Ich denke mal Fliegenfischen und Co. sind wirklich toll aufgearbeitet und dürften so schnell nicht zu toppen sein.

Thomas hat vor einigen Jahren eine echte Marktlücke gefüllt und ein sehr schönes Buch heraus gebracht, dass in dieser Form noch nicht exestierte und einiges zusammenführte, was zusammen gehörte.

So etwas schwebt mir vor.

Wir wollen Bücher von Anglern für Angler machen und da ist meines Erachtens auch eines ganz wichtig.
Wir wollen rüberbringen, warum uns dieses Hobby oder sogar diese Lebensauffassung uns so in den Bann zieht, dass wir dafür Job, Familie und Freunde vernachlässigen und uns auch nicht in der Urlaub ohne Gedanken ans Angeln begeben.

Ich wünschte mir auch weiter Geschichten auch für Nichtangler zu erzählen, die wir nie vergessen werden und die unsere Gefühle an einem Lagerfeuer, auf einem Boot, an einer Klippe, in einer einsamen Bucht, einem Sonnenaufgang oder Untergang, nach einem Regenschauer, im aufteigenden Dunst oder Nebel, mit einem Eisvogel auf der Rutenspitze, dem Piepsen der Bissanzeiger, einem Klingeln der Aalglocke, einem Bisam, der uns ein paar Meter weiter uns beäugt, dem seteigenden Fisch dort im Wasser,den unzähligen Adrenalinstößen, die sämtliche  Coolness verbleichen lassen, wenn es passiert..........und und und

Davon rede ich gerne auch unter Nichtanglern und spüre plötzlich, wie auch sie darüber nachdenken, was ihnen da draussen entgeht und vor allem schreibe ich darüber auch gerne für Angler, damit sie  mitfühlen können.

Denn was vermitteln ich meinen Kindern am Wasser und Neuanglern bei der Prüfungsvorbereitung?
Richtig, Angeln ist mehr wie nur fangen.........

Und dann noch ganz praktisch möchte ich endlich mal zusammen mit anderen ein Buch über das vielfälltige Fischen von Bellybooten und Kajaks machen.

Das gibt es bisher nur immer als Randbemerkung in einigen Büchern die ich habe und keineswegs auf neusten Stand.
Da würden Bastelanleitungen mit ein fließen. Fliegenfsichen, Spinnfischen, Dropshoten usw. aus Bellysich einfließen und viel viel viel Erfahrung vermittelt werden.

#6Tolle Idee Thomas.
Super was ihr derzeit auf die Beine stellt.

Ich würde mich freuen dabei zu sein, um zu zeigen dass Angeln nicht Schick oder Mainstream sein oder werden muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*



> Richtig, Angeln ist mehr wie nur fangen.........


Guter Ansatz:
Nicht nur wie fange ich und größere (obwohl auch das immer bererechtig Raum einnehmen wird), sondern eben "Angeln ist mehr als Fische fangen".
Guter Ansatz, mal sehen was da der Verlag dazu sagen wird...


----------



## RickyMike (10. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Also ich würde mich sehr über ein Buch freuen, dass es mir als wieder Einsteiger, etwas leichte macht die Sprache die heute beim angeln verwendet wird, zu verstehen.Also von was die da so Schwätzen, in meiner Jugend (hab mit 8 Jahren angefangen zu angeln) gab es kein Hotspot (kann ich an dem See ins Internet ? also mit dem Notebook surfen klappt jedenfalls nicht so gut dat ding geht nähmlich unter) dann Rotbot oder so und Tangel ich hab noch nicht mal eine Ahnung wie man das richtig schreibt. Also ein Buch über Gerätekunde und was man mit den einzelnen Sachen macht, könnt ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## prophet12 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Vielleicht kam der Vorschlag schon, aber wenn nicht, noch ein Tip von mir.

Das 1. Buch könnte doch auch heissen

*Das Anglerboard*

Wir haben 102.593 Themen.
Ein paar gute themen kann man z.B. raussuchen.
Ein paar interessanteLeute kann man besuchen 
und und und ...

35.648 werden dann bestimmt verkauft (Scherz)


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Die ganze Buchreihe wird heissen:
Edition Anglerboard

)
Letztlich ist das ja der Sinn der Sache, die vielen Inhalte von vielen verschiedenen Autoren aus dem Netz und von der Basis statt von einem "Experten" für den (Buch)Leser zusammen zu fassen.

Denn ehrlicherweise muss man ja zugeben, dass es im Anglerboard(forum) viele fundierte und interessante Infos gibt - aber auch viel "Unterhaltung und Laberei", so dass es für einen "Ungebübten" teilweise schwierig sein kann, relevante Infos auszufilten.

Und es gibt (immer noch) viele Menschen, die sich lieber aus Büchern als aus dem Netz informeiren. 

Und - auch nicht zu vernachlässigen:
Wenn man aufs Klo geht, nimmt man eher ein Buch mit als einen Laptop
))


----------



## ostseeangler27 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

was sichér auch gut wäre...: Kleinbootsangeln und Bellyboot und Sicherheit, incl. Angeltechniken und Verhalten auf See usw....


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Ein Buch über eine Fischart in allen möglichen Gewässertypen zb. tiefe kiesgrube, stark verkrauteter tümpel kleiner fluss usw so das man weis wie man ein neues gewässer zu behandeln hat!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Moin,

leider erst jetzt auf diesen Thread gestoßen.

Ich finde ein gutes Buch soll informativ und unterhaltend sein.
Meine schönsten Angelbücher bieten diese Mischung z.B. C. Ritz.

Schön wäre es auch wenn nicht nur die Grundtechniken in den Vordergrund gestellt werden sondern z.B. andere Facetten der jeweiligen Angel - oder Fischart beleuchtet werden.

Zum Watfischen gehört ein Watkescher also gehört m.E. eine Bauanleitung für einen Watkescher zu einem guten Buch über das Küstenspinnfischen; anderes Beispiel, in einem Buch über das Fliegenbinden sollte m. E. eine Bauanleitung für eine Bindestation oder Tips für das Ablichten von Fliegen enthalten sein.

Dazu noch spannende Berichte oder humorige Geschichten / Anekdoten und fertig ist das Buch.

Personlich wünsche ich mir ein gut bebildertes, detailreiches und vor allem deutschsprachiges Buch über das Binden von kl. Lachsfliegen "voll angezogen" :q

Soweit und Grüssung 

Stephan  #h


----------



## andreas0815 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Das Buch von Jahr-Verlag GmbH & Co.

Raubfische Erfolgreich angeln
Dieses Buch läßt Anglerherzen höher schlagen!
Es bietet alles Wissenswerte über den Fang der wichtigsten Raubfische:

Hecht
Zander
Aal
Barsch
Wels
und natürlich unsere Mitteilungen des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern e.v. 

Bayerns Fischerei + Gewässer
__________________Gruß Andi


----------



## höcht (11. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Regionale Angelbücher mit den gewässern aus der region, wo auch tipps etc. drinn stehen


----------



## siluro03 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

ein buch übers wallerfischen,

da gibt es nichts gutes aktuelles.

siluro03


----------



## Fishing (17. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*



Francis80 schrieb:


> ES gibt ja sowas wie nen campingführer durch deutschland.
> wärre doch mal interessant nen "Angelführer" mit den schönsten gewässern und tipps (kartenverkauf,angelläden,beste köder u. hot spots) zu erstellen.






höcht schrieb:


> Regionale Angelbücher mit den gewässern aus der region, wo auch tipps etc. drinn stehen




Ich, als Widereinsteiger, wünschte mir ein detailliertes Buch über die einzelnen Regionen in Deutschland.

z.B.
Angeln im Rhein-Main-Gebiet  -oder-
Angeln in Bayern  usw.

Man stelle sich vor, es ergibt sich die Situation, dass man kurzfristig als Nordlicht für 2-3 Wochen ins Rhein-Main-Gebiet fährt oder z.B. als Mainzer nach Bayern. Jetzt wäre ein entsprechendes Angelbuch über die jeweilige Region Gold wert.

Eben nicht nur mit irgendwelchen Anfahrtskizzen und Geräte-Vorschlägen sondern wie Francis schon schrieb, mit Angaben zu Preisen und Kartenverkauf, Angelfachgeschäften in der Nähe des Gewässers, Köderempfehlungen, eben alles das was zwei Angler untereinander an Informationen austauschen, wenn der Erste dem Zweiten erklärt, wie er vor Ort erfolgreich angelt.

Sprachlich sollten die Texte nicht überwiegend aus Fachbegriffen bestehen sondern durchaus mit Humor zum Angeln einladen. So haben sowohl Angehörige von Anglern als auch Einsteiger, wie bereits User schrieben, auch etwas von der Literatur und empfinden vielleicht sogar nach, was einen Angler ausmacht und ihn umtreibt.


----------



## halbeportion (22. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Hallo,

ich würde mich mal über einen 

*"Deutschland weiten Angel Atlas"* erfreuen.

Mit Informationen wo man Angelkarten bekommt, wo der nächste Angelshop oder Köderlieferrant (Tiermarkt) ist, wo man mit welchen Kuttern mitfahren kann und selbstverständlich mit allen Gewässern !!! :l:l

Da wir oft in ganz Deutschland untwegs sind und alle möglichen Gewässer gerne befischen wollen wo wir gerade vorbeifahren bin ich der Meinung so ein Atlas gehöre in jedes Handschuhfach eines Anglers - oder seit ihr da anderer Meinung ? 

|kopfkrat evtl. könnte man das sogar ausbauen noch auf die angrenzenden europäischen Länder und es evtl sogar mal zum *Navigationsprogramm für Angler* errichten??? |kopfkrat



Denkt mal drüber nach #h


----------



## zrako (25. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

bücher oder zeitschriften lohnen sich eigentlich nicht zu kaufen, weil immer das selbe drin steht (ich machs trotzdem)
des weiteren kann man sich infos kostenlos aus dem i-net holen.
bestes beispiel anglerboard.de#6


----------



## aichi (6. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Muss mich halbeportion anschließen.  Und mich würde mal ein Buch über denn Inn, was darin alles so schwimmt und die Fangplätze interessieren.


----------



## angler234 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Mich würde ein ordentliches Buch über das moderne Kunstköderfischen gefallen. Weiterhin würde mir ein Buch über den Rhein und seine  Räuber gefallen. 

Gruss


----------



## Brabuspower (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Wenn man aufs Klo geht, nimmt man eher ein Buch mit als einen Laptop
))

|good:

Also ich würde mich auch einigen von den Leuten hier anschließen. Mir würde ein Buch über die Herstellung von eigenem Angelgerät und Zubehör sehr interessieren. Der Einfallsreichtum einiger ist echt beneidenswert #6

MfG Brabuspower


----------



## FrankWausM (30. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Hallo alle Miteinander,
ich hätt da eine Frage: Der Pressemeldung entnehme ich:
"Mit inzwischen weit über 34.000 Mitgliedern im Forum des Anglerboards hat sich im Verlauf der Zeit eine enorme Menge Wissen und Erfahrung zu speziellen Anglerthemen angesammelt. "
Ich hab hier irgendwie nicht verstanden, woher der Inhalt so eines Buches kommt. Wer sind die Autoren?
Wie sieht das mit dem Urheberrecht aus?


----------



## Peter61 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Welsangeln.
Oder interessante Angelgewässer mit großen Fischen, Adressen und Übernachtung.

Gruß Petro


----------



## karl_sorglos (22. November 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Enzyklopädie der Gummifische:  Band 1 - 250 :q


----------



## Carsten1977 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Tach Gemeinde...

es gibt schon reichlich Bücher auf dem Markt, viele haben die selbe Struktur, z.T. die gleichen Inhalte....ist aber auch irigendwie klar#6, denn all zu viel ändert sich nicht am Verhalten der Fische. Sicherlich gibt´s die ein oder andere neue Technik, die Vorgestellt werden möchte, aber was richtig Neues, ist meist nicht zu finden. Oftmals spiegelt der Inhalt auch nur die Meinung des Autors dar und zeigt keine Alternativen auf |uhohStichwort: Harte oder weiche Rute zum Gummifisch-Angeln ;-))

also, ist es Zeit für eine "neue" Art Buch....

Ich stelle mir ein Sachbuch vor, das mit Verzweigungen arbeitet. Hier ein kleines Beispiel: 
|rolleyes
Am Anfang des Buches (1. Kap.) entscheidet sich der Leser, dass er Raubfische an einem Kanal beangeln möchte. Dann folgt ein "Hyperlink" (bitte lesen Sie auf Seite 38 weiter...) - hier gibt es dann Infos zu den Verschiedenen Hotspots - danach geht es nach vorherigem Schema weiter über Köder (die vorhanden sind) zu Montage, Wetter, usw...
Mit diesem Guide, kann man sich dann (vor allem der unerfahrene Angler) direkt am Wasser, leiten lassen.

Das Non-Plus-Ultra wären dann noch einlaminierte Karten (A5 o.ä.), die auch mal einen Schluck Wasser abkönnen, für den Angelkoffer.#6

Mit Sicherheit, braucht der Angler mit 20 Jahren Erfahrung nicht unbedingt ein Buch, das Ihm das Angeln neu lehrt. Aber das ist sowieso nicht gewollt, weil Erfahrungen lassen sich nicht durch Lesen ausgleichen, die müssen einfach gemacht werden.....#q

So, genug der klugen Worte.....
Carsten


----------



## angel-daddy (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi,
> schöne Idee....
> Ich würde mir ein Buch nur über den gesamten Rhein wünschen.
> 
> Gruß Martin




Hi, geht die Aktion/ Bücher noch weiter?

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Rotti (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Was sicher für alle nützlich ist, die im Ausland angeln wäre ein Wörterbuch das die gängigen Angelbegriffe in 
deutsch
engl.
franz.
ital.
span.
dän.
schwed.
norw.
poln.
russ.

enthält

denn selbst mit gutem Schulenglisch wirds wohl bei "Dreiwegewirbel", "Krallenblei" und "unendlicher rücklaufsperre" eng. Und diese wörter sind auch in Standardwörterbüchern nicht zu finden.


rotti


----------



## siwok44 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Ich finde die Idee mit dem Angler Wörterbuch besonders Deutsch-Engl. und Englisch-Deitsch
atraktiv.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Ein Anglerduden würde ich gut finden und Buttangeln im Hamburger Hafen


----------



## D.K. (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

als ich würde gerne ein Buch haben wo drin steht wie man am aller besten alle Raubfisch in Deutschland überlisten kann wo sie stehen mit was und wie man die Stellen am besten befischt !:m

ASV Löhne 4ever


----------



## WhiteWolf (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

eins wo die rechtslagen ma verständlich drinstehen und eins wo sämtliche richtangaben bezüglich irgendwelcher köfis, ruten, ... drinstehen

^dürfte es noch nicht geben, wäre ja mal was


----------



## Hechtchris (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Ein buch speziell über das Jerkbaitangeln ! :vik:


----------



## Tinca53 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Petri Heil - zusammen!

Ich würde mir wünschen: das Thema vorzufinden: veränderte Bedingungen - erfordern anders abgestimmte Angeltechniken (dürfte eigentlich klar sein - den z. B. : wird auf die verschiedenen Fische total unterschiedlich geangelt)! 
Den es gibt immer noch Angler (ist nicht negativ gemeint:m) die so angeln, wie vor 25 Jahren. Doch mein Hausgewässer, der Rhein hat sein Erscheinungsbild / Lebensbedingungen - für die Fische: geändert, im Laufe der Jahre.


----------



## peterws (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Ich würde mir ein Buch wünschen, dass einen Titel in folgender Art hat:

*10 Orte die man befischt haben muss!*

Sollte so eine Art zusammenfassung, Beschreibung, Reisebericht und Infomaterial zu den Top 10 Gewässern/Orten (weltweit oder vielleicht auch nur für die BRD) sein, die man eigentlich als begeisterter Angler gesehen und befischt haben sollte, bevor man das Zeitliche segnet.


----------



## uyanbekardes (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Ich würde mir ein Buch über Hamburgs Gewässer bzw. über die Elbe wünschen...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## The real Hecht (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Da viele Angler ,die ich kenne, an Forellenteichen angefangen haben(ich selbst auch)
könnte man ein Buch übers Forellenteich angeln schreiben, worauf man achten muss,welche ausrüstung, köder tipps zum Teig formen.....

oder man kann das ganze in n Buch über Stille Gewässer oder über Forellen integrieren


----------



## Gallerts (28. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

"angeln für dummies"

wie bekomme ich nen wurm an den haken, was nehm ich für nen haken, welcher wurm wofür, montagen ohne ende, mit bildern etc..
für dummies halt..#t


----------



## Pinn (28. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*



Gallerts schrieb:


> "angeln für dummies"
> 
> wie bekomme ich nen wurm an den haken, was nehm ich für nen haken, welcher wurm wofür, montagen ohne ende, mit bildern etc..
> für dummies halt..#t



Genau, das "*Handbuch für den Angler - hunderttausend Tips und Tricks*" als DVD mit pics und videos, damit man nicht alles nachlesen muß |supergri

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Gallerts (29. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

was heisst "nachlesen müssen", wenn man so überhaupt keinen plan hat, noch nie mit irgedwem am teich war und so, dann bringt das lesen nicht so irre viel, weil man sich da nix drunter vorstellen kann.. 
die idee mit der dvd finde ich klasse!!


----------



## barbenangler (29. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

In einem guten Angelbuch solten viele Tipps und Tricks stehen, es müssen verschiedene Knoten drin sein,  welche schnur,Haken sind für welche Fische geignet,und ähnliches.


----------



## jirgel (29. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Ein richtiges Kunstköderbaualmanach und ein wirklich gutes Stippbuch mit Montagen und alles drumm herum.

Auch sowas wie der pike guide von Fox mal auf deutsch wäre der hammer^.


----------



## dalli63 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Ich wünsche mir ein Buch mit Angelwitzen.


----------



## Carphunter88 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Ich würde mir ein Buch wünschen das den Nachwuchs Anspricht und allgemein alle Petri jünger da das Leben schon Teuer genug ist würde ich vorschlagen mann setzt ein Buch auf in dem mann die ganzen eigenbau sachen zusammen trägt un detailiert näher bringt Montagen,Futterwahl, Räuchern etc einfach die ganzen allgemeinen Erlebnisse von Anglern von Jung bis alt die ihre eigenen ob gute oder Schlechte Erfahrungen den Lesern zu Grunde Legen.

Gruß aus dem Verregnetem Schwarzwald


----------



## feedex (14. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Ein guter Gedanke!

Mir haben bislang die Vorschläge wie Baitcaster und Kunstköderbau recht gefallen.
Es gibt immer noch Gebiete des Angeln, die in deutschprachiger Literatur nicht abgedeckt sind. 
Allroundangeln, Karpfen, Hecht, Zander..Spinnen, Friedfisch, Forelle, etc...diese Themen sind längst völlig ausgelutscht.

Am besten hat mir der Thomas' Vorschlag gefallen, eine Serie über Gewässerregionen herauszugeben. Da sind quasi alle Ideen und Möglichkeiten für Haus-, Gast- oder Urlaubsgewässer kompakt bei der Hand!

Als Beispiel sei hier das Buch "Angeln an großen Flüssen" von Markus Bötefür genannt.
Hat mir persönlich sehr gefallen, das Format ist wirklich unterversorgt.


----------



## Rotauge (18. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Und? Wie weit ist denn hier die Planung mit dem B U C H ? Waren ja einige interessanten Ideen dabei. Ich  würde mir ein spezielles Raubfischbuch aus der Praxis wünschen!


----------



## Schleie! (22. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

Auf jeden Fall ein Buch übers Fischen auf große Karpfen (mit Boilie, Tigernüssen, pellets ect.)

Ein Buch über das fischen in Norwegen is auch nicht schlecht 

Was auch gut wäre, ein Angler-Roman, ich erinnere an das buch "Constantin - der weg eines karpfenanglers"


----------



## hechtkiller999 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Bücher wollen Angler??*

dar ich leidenschaftlicher friedfischangler bin fände ich das thema

Angelfutter-die richteigen futtermehel

sehr gut


----------

